# How Long in the Snow?



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Well we're finally supposed to get some snow here overnight (just outside of Philly). Supposedly a good 3-6 inches. Planning on a hike early tomorrow morning. Just wondering how long it's reasonable to expect Elroy (11 Months) to be able to stay out there? We usually do about 4 or 5 miles, between 1.5 to 2 hours. 

I took him for a long walk back when we had some slushy accumulation in October, and other than shaking off the freshly fallen snow on his back, he really didn't seem to mind too much. We don't use boots and other than a Thundershirt we don't really have a jacket for him. Once he gets on some deer or animal scents nothing really seems to faze him anyway 

Any advice is welcomed...

Doug


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we've got snow over here in The Lakes (UK), we'll be going sledging tomorrow and I just know that my two boys will be tired before Rubes has even got her second wind, my advice is that at 11 months, you'll get tired before Elroy ;D


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

That's a given on a good day harrigab! ;D Was just wondering about the effects of the cold, Elroy tends to be a little wimpy when it comes to the cold, and rain for that matter! Once he gets going I think he'll be fine though


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

DougAndKate said:


> That's a given on a good day harrigab! ;D Was just wondering about the effects of the cold, Elroy tends to be a little wimpy when it comes to the cold, and rain for that matter! Once he gets going I think he'll be fine though


I'm guessing Doug, (I'm also a Doug) that seeing as V's come from Hungary that surely they'll have some kinda genetic trace that will make them resilient to weather extremes?


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

There was a post a few days ago about how pups can keep their paws warm in the snow. What are the temps like there? I took Kobi hiking last winter and he couldn't have been more than six months... we were out at least an hour and a half and he did not mind a bit.










I would not worry, ESPECIALLY if he has a coat.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Haha yes Kobi I actually posted that! Temps won't be too bad, right around 32 and not much wind. I think we'll be fine, we'll find out at about 6AM tomorrow!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

It's funny, when Kobi first encountered winter and snow I was cautious about it, and he was a huge baby. When we took that hike in February, I didn't have a single concern about him getting cold! Looking at the date of the pictures, he was just under six months.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I have the same dilemma.... Last year as a little pup, Sophie was fine in the snow with the coat on. I just returned from a 10 min walk in the 4 inches of snow that we got last night, and Sophie was shivering. It's about 26 degrees F here in MA. She started walking funny with really stiff legs and licking her paws. I felt bad and took her back to the car. Maybe she'll need some getting used to it? I'm planning on taking her back out there in about an hour...she doesn't know it yet!  This winter has been mild, and the temps haven't been too bad with few exceptions. Maybe I should get that Mushers stuff...


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper doesn't mind snow itself, and as long as the temps are above about 20, 25, he doesn't even really mind the cold. Shivers a little, but his respirating rate is ok and he's ready to keep going. High teens he wants his coat, anything lower than that (especially if windy) and he shivers a lot and looks pretty sad. As long as he keeps moving, he's fine--we were up in Duluth over the weekend, and he was great. Until he stopped moving for about 3 minutes to come stand next to people. Then it's like he realized it was cold outside, and once he was cold, wasn't really interested in playing anymore! Silly pup.

But I'd say at around freezing point, even with snow, your dog should be fine, especially if you keep him moving. 

I do use Musher's Secret on his paws, especially if the snow outside is the hard/icy/packed kind, or if there's a lot of salt or sand on the sidewalks--he finds that stuff pretty irritating to his paws.

Cute pic, Kobi! Jasper just plunges his head into snow too--stuff must smell really interesting!


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Doug,

Dont think you have anything to worry about really. I have had Lui out for a couple of hours in the snow with no jacket and no boots in -10 or -15 degrees celcius, which is about 5 degrees f. Lui is more sensitive to jagged pieces of ice, or road salt. 

you will probably find that Elroy loves the snow, and is a totally new exciting experience for him.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I was getting a bit confused as to the climate you guys have "over the pond" so I'll dstick up a link for a conversion chart.....I'll take my scarf off now lol!

http://fahrenheittocelsius.com/


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

lol, close enough


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Well, woke him up at 6:30 this morning to about 3 inches of snow. As soon as we hit the back yard he tried to go back inside. Did his business under our patio table. Once we headed for the truck, he started prancing and bouncing around. Got to the park and it was just like any other outing, he loved it. The only time he whined was when we stopped  Great day overall. Thanks for the advice...

Doug

(PS. No coat or boots )


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats *DougAndKate*!

I had a similar experience today. It's been snowing all morning here, and I just got back from an hour+ long walk with Sophie. She didn't mind the snow at all today. I guess yesterday it was just an isolated case where the snow wasn't as appealing. Looking forward to more snowy walks


----------



## INDRAJM (Dec 20, 2011)

When my Kaden was a little guy the tips of his ears got frostbitten from being out in the cold too long. When they are young they have no idea they are getting too cold. Kaden's ears always had some crust on them and I had to use bag balm on them for the rest of his life.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Had the girls out with me, on and off, all day yesterday and today while clearing snow and doing a brake job on the car.
They have to be watched, and let in the house form time to time to warm up, but they wanted outside. They love playing chicken with the snow plow on the tractor, and jumping over the plowed snow.
Don't do a brake job with your V's. They wait until you're under the car, and then run off with something. I think it took me twice as long to do the job. Twice as much fun too. ;D


----------

